# Hero of the game



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Allan Houston. Because he took the court in Willis Reed fashion, he inspired the Knicks to victory. Most of all inspired was Moochie No-J, who scored 11 points in 9 minutes. No-J, who was only a 69% FT shooter with the Knicks entering the game, was 9-9 from the line. No-J said after the game "There was a little bit of Allan in all of us tonight".

Nazr Mohammed also stepped it up by giving an Allan Houston-like defensive performance. Which is actually better than a Nazr Mohammed-like defensive performance.

When asked about their 20-31 choke job at the line, Chris Bosh nervously stated "I dunno man. That Allan cat was giving us glares all night. He's one of those heavy religious types, so maybe it was an act of god or something. I'm a 69% shooter too but you didn't see me go 9-9."

I hope you weren't expecting me to say DerMarr 5-14 Johnson.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Allan Houston. Because he took the court in Willis Reed fashion, he inspired the Knicks to victory. Most of all inspired was Moochie No-J, who scored 11 points in 9 minutes. No-J, who was only a 69% FT shooter with the Knicks entering the game, was 9-9 from the line. No-J said after the game "There was a little bit of Allan in all of us tonight".
> 
> Nazr Mohammed also stepped it up by giving an Allan Houston-like defensive performance. Which is actually better than a Nazr Mohammed-like defensive performance.
> ...


In a related issue, the hero of the Suns game 2 days ago was Howard "Airball Chucker" Eisley who led his team to a loss with a 2 point and low assist night. At least he led them somewhere though. Kudos to Scott Layden for getting this guy in NY. Fire Isiah Thomas for trading this man! BTW Dermarr "5-14" Johnson is much better than Anderson or Hardaway my friend. Even after a win you try to downplay good games by players. Fool.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Even though DerMarr didn't make too many shots, the ones he did hit were big and he played some good D on Jalen Rose, who was scoring at will before. He did his part.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> In a related issue, the hero of the Suns game 2 days ago was Howard "Airball Chucker" Eisley who led his team to a loss with a 2 point and low assist night.


I thought I was the one who talked about Eisley? Speaking of Eisley, that 12 million dollar guy he was traded for logged 0 points and assists tonight. Why? Because he was injured as usual. At least Eisley doesn't miss games to injury, and makes only 8 million less dollars a season.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

dermarr played a good game. he was 5-12 at one point, a decent percentage. and one of his misses was that dunk where he tried to dunk over the entire raptors squad. He can hit the three well too.

Penny does suck, he shoots bricks all day, we dont lose much when he isnt playing.


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

I'd also like to add, not in deep support of Dermarr, but in support of actual point-making rather than empty rhetoric, that DJ was 3/7 from 3 pt land and had 15 points. 15 points on 14 shot attempts translates to slightly more than a point per shot. Generally, if you average more than a point per shot you help your team. Thus, DJ's performance, taking this game in isolation, is nothing to criticize. Yes, the best players will average up to even 1.2 or 1.3 pts per shot, but I'm not claiming DJ is Tracy McGrady (last year's version). I'm just saying that Rashidi's cheap shot is woth no points with me.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought I was the one who talked about Eisley? Speaking of Eisley, that 12 million dollar guy he was traded for logged 0 points and assists tonight. Why? Because he was injured as usual. At least Eisley doesn't miss games to injury, and makes only 8 million less dollars a season.


Actually Eisley sat out yesterday's game with an abdominal strain. So once again, you have been proven a fool....


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Who is the bigger fool? The fool, or the fool that stalks the fool?


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Who is the bigger fool? The fool, or the fool that stalks the fool?


Wow you've been proven wrong and your best comeback is that I stalk you? How lame...just admit your wrong for once in your sad life.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Who is the bigger fool? The fool, or the fool that stalks the fool?


Rashidi, just admit you were wrong for once. You stated that Eisley didn't miss games because of injury, and NYKfan123 ust proved you wrong. It wasn't hard to find out Eisley missed a game, all you had to do was checkout boxscores. If you play Fantasy basketball you usually check out boxscores for most teams. I don' know if NYKFan123 plays fantasy basketball, but there is probably a very good reason that he knew EIsley was injuried. I doubt he actaully went through all the trouble of checking up on Eisley just to prove you wrong.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Rashidi, just admit you were wrong for once


good luck with getting him to say that...as for his stats,half the time,he makes stuff up to bolster his point....

the guy is the most negative poster i have ever seen...True Knick fans should be thrilled that Demmarr may be a viable fill in for H20 as opposed to Penny...The guy is young 6'9" and looks like he may be a keeper..Of course if layden brought him in,this would be a whole nother story


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Rashidi, just admit you were wrong for once. You stated that Eisley didn't miss games because of injury, and NYKfan123 ust proved you wrong. It wasn't hard to find out Eisley missed a game, all you had to do was checkout boxscores.


Answer this then, how many games has Eisley missed due to injury in his career?



> I doubt he actaully went through all the trouble of checking up on Eisley just to prove you wrong


He has often stated his desire and lust to accomplsih this.



> as for his stats,half the time,he makes stuff up to bolster his point....


Uh, no. Stats change daily, what I remember from a couple days ago may not hold true today. Feel free to actually name an instance where I made up my stats. You probably just assume so because you're not smart enough to comprehend the stats I pull out. Reading is fundamental.



> True Knick fans should be thrilled that Demmarr may be a viable fill in for H20 as opposed to Penny...The guy is young 6'9" and looks like he may be a keeper..Of course if layden brought him in,this would be a whole nother story


I made this post because MSG network was going gaga over Dermarr's contribution. Had Penny or Shandon scored 15 points, not a word would have been said. I already stated in my post that I thought the hero was Moochie NoJ. DJ scoring 15 points in 40 minutes is not exactly spectacular.



> Of course if layden brought him in,this would be a whole nother story


Layden was fired before Houston got injured, remember? DJ was a no-brainer, he was the best SG available. Though I do remember people here crying about him not keeping Matt Carroll.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Boo HOO BOO HHOO

Rashidi,shut up,quit your crying and catch the next plane to Phoenix...You can shack up with Eisly and you will be close to your beloved GM scott layden..ill contribute to a one way fare


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I made this post because MSG network was going gaga over Dermarr's contribution. Had Penny or Shandon scored 15 points, not a word would have been said


you truly have no clue to basketball,do you??

can you not see potential in a players game???

Have you ever played basketball??

Demmar Johnson scoring 15 is significantly different than Penny or shandon scoring it...

Ill let you figure it out


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Isiah told dermarr "dont make summer plans" or something like that in a jersey newspaper.

marbury would rather pass to shandon for some reason. Shandon sucks on offense worse than any player i have ever seen my entire life. I question marburys decision making.

given the minutes, he can play real good, hits the three, rebounds well and plays decent defense even blocking shots every now and then. hes like McGrady in his raptor years.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

penny,i think the guy can be a real player in the league..he has to work on his body,but he definetly can play in the NBA..I am glad to hear that isiah said that to him....There is NO WAY we should let that guy get away.....

Hes got a pretty good handle too..


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Is carrol still with the blazers? If not we sure could use him now.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

He was cut by Portland, spent some more time in the NBDL, later picked up by the Spurs, and stashed on the IR when they activated Duncan.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> Isiah told dermarr "dont make summer plans" or something like that in a jersey newspaper.
> 
> marbury would rather pass to shandon for some reason. Shandon sucks on offense worse than any player i have ever seen my entire life. I question marburys decision making.
> ...


IT must keep Dermarr 

Actually, I think that the Raptor version McGrady might be a pretty good comparision. Yes Dermarr isn't that good, at least not yet, but he certainly has the potential. This was a guy who was said to have the potential to be one of teh most dominate offensive players when he was drafted #6. Could turn into a poor man's McGrady. If he even comes close, then I would be so happy for the Knicks and IT.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

No, no, no...nothing like Tmac. Dermarr might end up being a solid guy because he will mix it up and cam play the 2 or 3. He does not play defense yet and is not a great passer but he can be a good guy to have. McGrady was a rising star who could shut people down even in Toronto. Thats why he got the bucks...people knew.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> No, no, no...nothing like Tmac



If not Tmac who????I always said offesively/bodywise he reminds me of George Gervin....Kind of sleepy,very smooth and very deceptive...NBA.draft compared him to Pippen coming out and Miles to Tmac....I dont see Pippen...

Alfa,his D doesnt appear to be that bad,when hes actually covering his man..He seemed to get lost a couple of times and left Vince open for the 3..he has to learn the game a bit more and fill out some.....

I loved having a 2 guard who is 6'9" that jalen Rose doesnt shoot over..Used to drive me nuts watchin that:upset: 

Alfa,I think you are underestimating this guys potential..I am not saying McGrady material,but he has tremendous heart and determination,to go along with 6'9" of talent..Plus I think Penny can be a great mentor


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>alphadog</b>!
> No, no, no...nothing like Tmac. Dermarr might end up being a solid guy because he will mix it up and cam play the 2 or 3. He does not play defense yet and is not a great passer but he can be a good guy to have. McGrady was a rising star who could shut people down even in Toronto. Thats why he got the bucks...people knew.


Of course he isn't T-Mac, but he has the potential. Just great offensive potenital for Dermarr. He doesn't have great defensive skills and isn't the best passer, but that is why he is a poor man's T-mac. And if Dermarr didn't get into that accident, people probably would be talking about his talent and Dermarr would be gettin gthe bucks too IMO.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Come on guys...just stop it. He is a nice kind with some skills but the guys you are mentioning were(or will be) top 50 players. He gets lost on D..doesn't have the handle or the consistent shot to be a bigtime perimeter threat..and is so-so passer. Somethings will improve..some won't but he will not be a real stud. Serviceable?..yes. Real star?...low level at BEST. When guys bounce around so much it means that people are not seeing that he can become a force. Sometimes they are wrong...most times, not. I like him, but I am a realist.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Alfa we are not say ing he IS the next Tmac or Gervin,we are saying he reminds us,or has some aspects of their game to those mentined above..Its Like saying lampe id Dirklite...Its a reference..But i am higher on him than you are


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

I like the guy..he has heart. But you have to ask yourself one question...do you feel lucky?..Sorry..I couldn't resist. Seriously, what has he done on ANY level to suggest that he will be so good? Answer......nada. What you are doing is looking at raw physical skills and apllying wishful thinking. Darius Miles ring a bell? Damone Brown? Next year or the one after, it will be Hakim Warrick? Great gifts but it doesn't come together. You see the ability but what you cannot see is inside their head and THAT is where champions are different.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Alfa..Just like you dont like TT for NO reason other than your emotions,other people can really like Demmars potential..Perhaps you dont have an eye for talent:yes: 

Watch the guy on offense and keep in mind he is 6'9",coming of a BROKEN neck..Yes,a BROKEN neck...

and BTW,Sweetney is going to be a monster.....

and sorry dude,TT is far more talented than KVH...not better,but far more talented..i can see where he can be frustrating with all that talent


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Miles cant shoot. DerMarr can. DerMarr CAN pass. That was one of his strengths coming to the league. Hes not the greatest on defense, but he gets his blocks every now and then. and with his quickness and length, theres no reason those doofs layden hired for player development wont try to get him better on D. And hes willing to learn, hes a changed man. Near death experiences do that to you. 

He got a big piece of Dale Davis' dunk tonight and Dale ended up missing cause of that. The way he elevated on the break over like 3 blazers and just threw it down is amazing. if he can put it all together, theres no reason he wont be something special. The only things hes done wrong so far were all mental. 

recap:
good shot
athletic
good ball handler
good passer
good rebounder
6'9

who else could you compare him to? Miles and McGrady. The difference is that Miles still cant shoot, and hes still skinny as hell. DerMarr is still skinny as hell, but he can put on some pounds like McGrady did(190 to 210 in one offseason) which would further elevate his game. 

Will he ever be as good as tracy? Yeah right, McGrady has way more experience and knows the game MUCH better, but who says he wont be great?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> and sorry dude,TT is far more talented than KVH...not better,but far more talented..i can see where he can be frustrating with all that talent


And on top of that TT doesn't disappear for 24 minutes at a time like KVH sometimes does...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> if he can put it all together, theres no reason he wont be something special


thank you penny...the guy has $%%^^ talent...he will be way better than darius miles....the guy has all the tools to be something special..most importantly he has heart and determination..hes coming back from a broken neck..give the duy some time..he can be special..

that was a nasty dunk on the break.....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> And on top of that TT doesn't disappear for 24 minutes at a time like KVH sometimes does


tjx,i have no idea why some of the guys dont like TT...the only knock is,he should be an all star and putting up 20 plus per night..he has a boat load of talent....he underachieves,but has been playing great ball for the knicks...


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>alphadog</b>!
> I like the guy..he has heart. But you have to ask yourself one question...do you feel lucky?..Sorry..I couldn't resist. Seriously, what has he done on ANY level to suggest that he will be so good? Answer......nada. What you are doing is looking at raw physical skills and apllying wishful thinking. Darius Miles ring a bell? Damone Brown? Next year or the one after, it will be Hakim Warrick? Great gifts but it doesn't come together. You see the ability but what you cannot see is inside their head and THAT is where champions are different.


DerMarr was pretty impressive in his freshman year in college, which was why he was drafted #6. HE is raw right now no doubt, but we have to remember that he had a very serious car accident that seriously stunted his developement. He is still very young and there is no reason why he can't keep on improving. He has the talent to be a good player, and as Penny said, if he can put it all together he will be a special player. And as truth said, when we compare players most of the time we mean that the player has some asspects of another players game. No two players are the same anyway, but Dermarr does sort of look like a young McGrady. If he can develope at least a bit like McGrady he will be a good player.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

Show me his college numbers..he wasn't that impressive. Getting drafted high doesn't neccessarily mean you are a great player. Remeber Kenny walker? Solid but no way a great player. There are tons of others. He came out too early. Like I said...i like him but he is a long way from being very good.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Remeber Kenny walker? Solid but no way a great player.


Kenny Walker is a terrible example.He was 6'7",with tiny hands,and played down low for Kentucky and could outjump everybody..But it was college ball..He was doomed,as he had no handle and no shot from outside of 15 feet


This is what you are missing..Demmar is 6'9 2 GUARD",good hands,greathandle,can shoot and take it to the hole..And thats after a serious neck injury.......he is offensively gifted and is big for his position..

I am not judging Demmar from scoring 12 points per game for coach huggins...I am judging him from what i see with my own two eyes....He shows flashes of brilliance....Hits the 3 pointer,dunks on 3 guys,blocks the shot of centers and rebounds well...

Alfa,i am not saying he is McGrady..But he has the physical gifts..Walker does not...Darius Miles would have been a better example..But Demmar can hit the 3..He can penetrate and finish..Hes raw

I see all upside for him if he is willing to work work work and listen and learn..And guess what..He came back from a near fatal acident and has beaten the odds already..Hes got heart and courage...


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>alphadog</b>!
> Show me his college numbers..he wasn't that impressive. Getting drafted high doesn't neccessarily mean you are a great player. Remeber Kenny walker? Solid but no way a great player. There are tons of others. He came out too early. Like I said...i like him but he is a long way from being very good.



GP FG% FT% 3pt% BPG SPG RPG APG PPG
32 .478 .737 .371 0.9 1.0 3.8 1.4 12.6

Granted, Dermarr's stats doesn't look that great, but keep in mind that he was a freshman on a GREAT and talented Cincinnati team with Kenyon Martin as the #1 player on the team. Considering he was a SG, I think the stats are pretty good for a freshman. They don't blow you away, but they are really solid considering all other factors.


----------

